# A touch of Magic



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Guys

Just thought i would share with you my visit to see Robbie at Valet Magic for a protection detail i wanted carried out on the TT.
After seeing the job he done on pissTTs car i was amazed and thought i could do with a bit of that on mine so i got it booked in.
I got to Robbie in the morning to be greeted by a nice cup of tea and a great bloke to chat with, along with all the info i would ever need on cleaning cars.

So on with the detail as i said this was a protection detail as the swirls on the car were not too bad and Robbie said that by giving it a lovely shine will blind you to the slight swirls anyway.

First off was a foam rinse and left on the car for a few minutes followed by a 2 bucket wash.
The car was then completely clayed, re-washed and dried using a waffle weave drying towel.

For this detail Robbie said that Zaino would be used as it produces a awesome shine with durability to match 

Robbie then proceeded to put 3 coats of Zaino Z2 polish on the car and topped it off with Zaino CS spray.

After another cuppa a coat of Zaino Z8 was applied leaving the car looking like this:


































































All in all a great day and i was left over the moon with what Robbie had done.

See www.valetmagic.com for more info

Michael


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Michael

Really glad with the result on your car and glad to know you were very happy with the job done.

Take care

Robbie


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice job Robbie!!!! Quelle Suprise!!!

Don't suppose your free tomorrow for a touch up prior to Mini London Meet?

Maybe you shoudl organise a PC masterclass for us West Londonders???

-e-


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Just PC'd mine for tomorrow 

Prays it doesnt rain....

_Good Saint Medard, humble and loyal servant, you trusted God's providence in all things and at all times. You knew that God provides for the needs of His children. Inspire us with your faith, so that we may weather the storms that surround us and trust that the sun will shine at around 6-11.30pm tomorrow over London so that we 'the forum members' can enjoy our meet... oh, and also, while yr there, dear lord... some extra bbq sauce on my burger wouldnt go a miss?! I had to order extra last time and they charged me!_


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> Just PC'd mine for tomorrow
> 
> Prays it doesnt rain....
> 
> _Good Saint Medard, humble and loyal servant, you trusted God's providence in all things and at all times. You knew that God provides for the needs of His children. Inspire us with your faith, so that we may weather the storms that surround us and trust that the sun will shine at around 6-11.30pm tomorrow over London so that we 'the forum members' can enjoy our meet... oh, and also, while yr there, dear lord... some extra bbq sauce on my burger wouldnt go a miss?! I had to order extra last time and they charged me!_


Amen brother!!! lol!


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> Just PC'd mine for tomorrow
> 
> Prays it doesnt rain....
> 
> _Good Saint Medard, humble and loyal servant, you trusted God's providence in all things and at all times. You knew that God provides for the needs of His children. Inspire us with your faith, so that we may weather the storms that surround us and trust that the sun will shine at around 6-11.30pm tomorrow over London so that we 'the forum members' can enjoy our meet... oh, and also, while yr there, dear lord... some extra bbq sauce on my burger wouldnt go a miss?! I had to order extra last time and they charged me!_


HAHAHA CLASSIC!

So Adz.. you're getting quite handy with the old PC - fancy working on a lovely 180?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I dont mind mate as long as its on the understanding im not a professional


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> I dont mind mate as long as its on the understanding im not a professional


You are a pro


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Suraj_TT said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > I dont mind mate as long as its on the understanding im not a professional
> ...


lol - i'm sooooooo not!! But the result is a decent one


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

PissTT said:


> Nice job Robbie!!!! Quelle Suprise!!!
> 
> Don't suppose your free tomorrow for a touch up prior to Mini London Meet?
> 
> ...


What sort of time?


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Any time you like ... if your free....

just on the tube home so hard to write!

-e


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

PissTT said:


> Any time you like ... if your free....
> 
> just on the tube home so hard to write!
> 
> -e


Ok mate ill bell you later.


----------

